

Just Manic Enough: Seeking Perfect Entrepreneurs - spulec
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Just-Manic-Enough-Seeking-nytimes-70842347.html?x=0&mod=pf-career-work

======
dpavlenkov
Don't trash a layer on top of the world.

